
One of the worlds cheapest Laptop for $65 - stejules
http://androgeek.com/one-of-the-worlds-cheapest-laptop-for-65.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Androgeek+%28AndroGeek%29
======
bad_alloc
Nice idea, but four hours battery time is just not enough.

